# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  người nào có quyền tha thứ cho Bob Kerrey?

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Thật không vui vẻ cho Bob Kerry khi bị lật bới quá khứ nhưng cũng thật tốt bởi từ đây, ông tuyến đường đường chính chính, thảnh thơi. khiến việc của mình.*

 ========> Link về nguồn gia sư:  tìm gia sư


*LTS: Việc ông Bob Kerrey, được đề cử giữ chức người đứng đầu Hội đồng tín thác Trường Đại học Fulbright VN (FUV) đã gây xốn xang dư luận với nhiều quan điểm trái chiều.

 tấn sĩ Nguyễn Ngọc Chu, hội viên Hội Toán học Việt Nam băn khoăn rằng: “Ai có quyền tha thứ cho Bob Kerrey?” Trong bài đăng này, tác fake chỉ ra điều đó.

 Tòa soạn trân trọng gửi tới bạn đọc quan niệm này.* 

 Trước khi chặt đầu, người đao phủ bước đến trước mặt nữ hoàng Scotland Mary Stuart (8/2/1687) xin được dung tha.

Mary Stuart đã trả lời: “_Tôi dung thứ cho anh với hồ hết trái tim tôi_”.

 Khác với những lần trước, có lẽ vì thần thái của nữ vương Mary, vì mái tóc vàng dày óng ả của bà, hay vì những bởi vì nào khác, mà người đao phủ phải cần đến 3 lần hạ đao, đầu Mary mới lìa khỏi thân.

 Trong thế cuộc đao phủ, mỗi lần cất đao lên, người đao phủ lại cầu xin người bị chặt đầu thứ lỗi.

Thanh đao hạ xuống, chiếc đầu văng lìa xa.

một cảnh tượng máu mê khiếp vía sẽ bám đuổi suốt cuộc thế người đao phủ.

Nhưng lương tâm anh ta sẽ thoát khỏi sự dằn vặt nhờ những lời thứ lỗi.




 [center !important]_ai có quyền tha thứ cho Bob Kerrey? (Ảnh: news.zing.vn)_[/center !important]


Nhưng trong cuộc đời này, còn có biết bao lăm căn số không có dịp nhận lời miễn thứ từ người bị hại.

Họ buộc phải sắm sự dung tha cho lương tâm trong quãng đời còn lại để thoát khỏi sự dằn vặt của kí vãng.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

